# Cách để đuổi ruồi trong nhà của bạn



## kanixza (6/12/20)

Khi mùa hè đến, ruồi cũng đến. Dù bạn sống ở thành phố lớn, ngoại ô thành phố hay thị trấn - ruồi ở khắp mọi nơi. Chúng bay và bò trên hầu hết mọi thứ, đặc biệt là phân, sau đó chúng đáp xuống các mặt bếp và thức ăn, và làm ô nhiễm chúng. Mặc dù ruồi có vẻ không nguy hiểm nhưng chúng lây lan nhiều bệnh nhiễm trùng khác nhau. Đã đến lúc bạn học cách đuổi ruồi trong nhà. Có rất nhiều cách trị ruồi hiệu quả. Đọc để tìm hiểu!

*Sử dụng thuốc đuổi ruồi tự nhiên*
Có một số vật dụng có sẵn trong nhà có thể dùng để bẫy và diệt ruồi nhà. Dưới đây là một số cách trị ruồi trong nhà hiệu quả.

*1. Thuốc đuổi ớt cay*
Để đuổi ruồi trong và xung quanh nhà của bạn, hãy sử dụng ớt cay. Chúng tránh bay xung quanh những cây này hoặc hạ cánh gần thức ăn có chứa ớt cay. Sự kích ứng được cho là do họ không thở được mỗi khi ngửi thấy hạt tiêu cay. Do đó, để loại bỏ chúng, hãy trồng một số cây ớt cay trong vườn của bạn để xua đuổi chúng và ngăn chúng sinh sản. Bạn cũng có thể trồng cây hồ tiêu ở ban công. Làm một bình xịt đuổi ruồi ớt cay hoàn toàn tự nhiên bằng cách sau:

Sử dụng 2 hoặc 3 quả ớt cay tùy thuộc vào nồng độ bạn muốn và xay nhuyễn chúng trong máy xay thực phẩm.
Thêm 3 - 4 cốc nước và tiếp tục trộn để có được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.
Đậy kín hỗn hợp này trong hộp kín và để dưới ánh sáng mặt trời trong khoảng một tuần.
Lọc chất lỏng và chuyển nó vào bình xịt.
*2. Húng quế*
Húng quế, một loại thảo mộc ẩm thực, đặc biệt được sử dụng trong các món ăn Ý. Mùi thơm của nó có thể xua đuổi ruồi. Ruồi giấm và ruồi nhà đơn giản là không thể chịu đựng được. Để đuổi ruồi trong nhà, hãy trồng cây húng quế trong vườn hoặc ngoài ban công tương tự như cây ớt cay hoặc cùng với nó nếu bạn muốn. Bạn cũng có thể làm thuốc xịt chống côn trùng với lá húng quế. Đây là cách -

Nhặt một ít lá húng quế và bóp một chút để tạo thành các vết cắt trên lá.
Ngâm những chiếc lá này trong nước nóng khoảng 30 phút.
Lọc lá và sử dụng chất lỏng như một bình xịt.
*3. Xịt gừng*
Xịt gừng là một loại thuốc đuổi ruồi hoàn toàn tự nhiên và mạnh mẽ, dễ thực hiện và có tác dụng như một sự quyến rũ. Tương tự như ớt cay và lá húng quế, mùi nồng của gừng có tác dụng xua đuổi ruồi và khiến chúng bay khỏi nhà bạn. Hỗn hợp gừng và nước cũng là một loại thuốc chống côn trùng hiệu quả được sử dụng trong các trang trại. Mùi mạnh mẽ của gừng khiến hầu hết ruồi nhặng bu lại. Để làm thuốc đuổi ruồi bằng gừng, hãy làm theo các bước sau:

Cho 2 thìa bột gừng khô vào bát chứa 4 cốc nước thường.
Khuấy đều hỗn hợp để tinh chất gừng hòa đều với nước.
Lọc hỗn hợp và chuyển chất lỏng vào bình xịt.
Xịt thuốc đuổi ruồi ở những nơi có xu hướng tích tụ ruồi.
*4. Tinh dầu*






Nhiều loại tinh dầu có mùi nồng có tác dụng đuổi ruồi. Phun hỗn hợp các loại dầu này là một cách đuổi ruồi tuyệt vời để đuổi ruồi khỏi nhà bạn. Để chuẩn bị loại xịt này, bạn sẽ cần một số loại dầu có mùi mạnh như dầu đinh hương, dầu cỏ xạ hương, dầu bạc hà, dầu sả và dầu quế. Thủ tục như sau:

Thêm 10 giọt mỗi loại tinh dầu vào bình xịt.
Đổ 2 cốc nước và 2 cốc vodka không hương liệu.
Trộn các thành phần với nhau bằng cách lắc mạnh.


----------

